# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسایی ک دانشگاه حکیم سبزواریو میشناسن کمک کنن

## sara-ph

سلام
اطلاعاتی راجب دانشگاه حکیم سبزواری میخام
تو ویکی پدیا نوشته ک زیر نظر دانشگاه تربیت معلمه, درسته این؟
یعنی تهش معلم میشی؟
اخه اصلا رشته تربیتی نداره, البته تو دفترچه نوشته بود دانشجویای اینجور دانشگاها یه دوره تربیتی هم میبینن.
کلا میخام بدونم از طریق این دانشگاه میتونم معلم بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

